# My newer PD loads are hotter than earlier ones...



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

...but feel lower in recoil. 

My latest Personal Defense loads, with Remington 165g. Golden Sabers in a Glock 35 (40 S&W), feel not nearly as high in recoil as earlier, lower-velocity ones* I assembled with Nosler 135g. JHPs. I've shot these hotter loads from a bench, with rested hands and elbows, and also offhand over a chronograf, and their recoil seems to be quite mild. I can still feel the difference in recoil from the mild loads to the heavy ones, but the recoil is never too much. This change occured after a couple months of no shooting, and I have no idea if that has any affect on this feeling. Will soon be testing some PD loads with Hornady 155g. XTPs; we'll see how they feel.

Ten-foot (to 1st screen) velocities got to 1228FPS, so these are no wimps. 

BTW I have some surplus of the Nosler 135g., Remington 165g., and Hornady 155g. bullets and would sell small quantities at cost plus shipping if anyone wants to try them and doesn't feel like buying lots. E-mail me at jeffreybehr(at)cox(dot)net if you'd like some. My wife often calls me Mr. Excess, and this is a perfect example. Bullets for Personal Defense we should be able to buy, load, and shoot in relatively small quantities; I will have purchased 2250 of these 3.  I guess I just can't resist a bargain.


* which I've NOT shot recently


----------

